# Wooden Swing in River - Boulder Creek



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

Someone hung a thick wooden swing just downstream of the bike path bridge in Scott Carpenter Park. It's perfectly positioned dead center above the main current, and given the sweepers and creek width is very difficult to avoid on a raft. If/when your raft hits it, it will swing and potentially hit those in the boat. Speaking from experience, it hurts like hell when it does make contact. Couldn't get to it by wading out, but it's probably pretty easy to cut down from a kayak, if anyone is up for it.


----------

